# 260" monster north Texas buck



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

My boss's brother shot this buck in north Texas last weekend. Estimated at 260", 31 points... Wow... Just wow


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You said it, Wow!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Holy smokes!!!!! I didn't know we had deer like that up here.No wonder I can't afford a lease close to home.Can you tell what part of North Texas he was hunting?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good gawd that's a stud!

Congrats


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

High fence ?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Capt. AB said:


> High fence ?


Same question ?


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobby Hill said:


> My boss's brother shot this buck in north Texas last weekend. Estimated at 260", 31 points... Wow... Just wow


Looks like a Frankindeer to me!!!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

He is wearing a visor in November, High fence for sure!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Capt. AB said:


> High fence ?


 What does it matter, it's a Great Trophy!:headknock


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

poco jim said:


> What does it matter, it's a Great Trophy!:headknock


Genetically produced high fence trophy. Probably cost him 20K... or more.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow is the only way to express it.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure the county but was told he was north of Dallas close to the Texas/Oklahoma border. Yes I believe he was on a high fence ranch. He was invited to hunt there with a business partner, I don't think he paid anything. He was hunting with the owner of the ranch who gave him the ok to shoot. Anyone else would have definately paid well over $20k


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

That's a monster deer .. Congrats to the shooter..


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

poco jim said:


> What does it matter, it's a Great Trophy!:headknock


Low fence would would be incredible. High fence no big deal. 200" plus deer on high fence are not unusual.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

RW Trophy Ranch?? nice buck where ever he came from


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

KeithR said:


> Low fence would would be incredible. High fence no big deal. 200" plus deer on high fence are not unusual.


It's amazing what science can do , the breeders are selling deer and semen to high fence owners. It's not uncommon for some deer to be over 200 B&C with their first year horns. As I said before Frankindeer>>>


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

*Yupp*

To each his own, but a 150 low fence deer that I had to work for would make me happier.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The ranch I mentioned had a cpl of 400" deer this year, don't know how many were 300+


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

:rotfl:.....


Waymore said:


> It's amazing what science can do , the breeders are selling deer and semen to high fence owners. *It's not uncommon for some deer to be over 200 B&C with their first year horns.* As I said before Frankindeer>>>


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

High fence or low fence who cares. No one would pass that deer up if it were free.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

awesome deer-- I am guessing he is in purchasing? Sounds like a nice vendor trip lol
either way -- awesome deer


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

the guy looks like Roger Clemmons


----------

